# Lateest cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this one. It is for a forum members wife. This the first time I have ever attempted a pattern like this. I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I sent you a PM a week or two ago. Did it go through?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I sent you a PM a week or two ago. Did it go through?


Don't know. You might try sending again.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well partner if thats your first, may I say you done great. The owner should love it. Theres something about the one of a kind pieces, guns, cars or most anything. Looks super. ole Carver


----------



## Mikelkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

